# 2012 Beetle door lock malfunction



## azjwl (May 16, 2006)

On an intermittent basis, the door locks, which automatically lock at a low speed, start clicking as they lock and then unlock while driving. This will continue unless I manually hit unlock and then lock. Sometimes I have to do this more than once. Also it is not possible to lock the doors by pressing the indent in the handle, once again on an intermittent basis. I'm not sure the two problems are related, as the latter issue with locking may be due to a low battery in the fob, although pressing the lock and unlock icons on the fob will lock or unlock the doors. Haven't called VW service yet to discuss these issues. Any ideas?


----------



## 12Beetle2.5 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Beetle door lock malfunction*

it should be the door lock actuator


----------



## msjulie33 (Apr 9, 2006)

Our 2011 Golf had this issue, the dealer replaced parts in passenger side rear door under warranty


----------



## macbeetle2012 (Jun 20, 2014)

*My beetle is doing this as well!*

My 2012 base beetle is doing the same thing! It has done this while it is cool and rainy. Mine tries to lock when you hit a certain speed then doesn't and intermittently tries to lock. When it does this the light showing that the door is locked does not come on and even when you turn it off and walk away from the car the driver's side does not lock. Please keep me updated on your progress. My beetle is barely under warranty and I have an appointment with the dealership next week. I will post the result of that.


----------



## azjwl (May 16, 2006)

*2012 Beetle door lock issues*

During the 30K mi. service and still under warranty, had the dealer check for fault codes. They found "26831 driver door contact switch F2 fault. Performed guided fault findings and found fault VAG01169 door contact switch F2 implausible signal. Performed test plan. Switch build into door latch. Remove and replaced driver door latch. Test after repairs and vehicle locking normally". Despite the repairs, the locks still did not appear to be locking and unlocking the doors every time when the car was at rest. Talked to the dealer who suggested, since the batteries in the fobs were almost 3 years old, to replace them. They are 1.5 volt CR2032 flat watch cells. Checked the old batteries and they were down to 1 volt, so that probably explained the erratic behavior after the repair, as they now work properly. By the way, the automatic locking once under way works as it should.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

azjwl said:


> alked to the dealer who suggested, since the batteries in the fobs were almost 3 years old, to replace them. They are 1.5 volt CR2032 flat watch cells. Checked the old batteries and they were down to 1 volt, so that probably explained the erratic behavior after the repair, as they now work properly. By the way, the automatic locking once under way works as it should.


Actually, the CR2032s are 3v lithium cells, so if it was down to 1v, yeah, dead as a doornail  I have had a 2012 since April of that year, and just had to replace both of my fob batteries, despite one seldom being used. Have a feeling they are always transmitting something.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Frank Gus (8 mo ago)

12Beetle2.5 said:


> *Beetle door lock malfunction*
> 
> it should be the door lock actuator


Yes, I agree, door luck actuator. If you take it to the dealership, they’ll charge you about $175 or more just to tell you which one it is (drivers side or passenger side). Best thing is to replace both and be done with it. That’s what I did and paid $75 for watch one and did it myself. 👍🏼


----------

